# Forellen überwintern?



## flohkrebs (3. Sep. 2008)

hallo!
aaaalso... jetzt hab ich ein bisschen gegoogelt und auch hier im Forum gesucht, aber hab da nirgends eine spezielle Antwort auf die Frage gefunden:
soll/darf/muss man Forellen im Winter füttern??
Zuerst mal:
wir haben den Teich seit letztem Herbst, also einmal hat er schon überwintert - allerdings ohne Fische! Nur ein Krebs und jede Menge __ Kröten - alles, was halt "von selber" da war  
Der Teich friert nicht zu, weil permanent Wasser aus dem Bächlein zufließt - wir haben keine Filter oder Pumpen oder ähnliches.
Zur Zeit füttern wir einmal die Woche, aber ich weiß nicht, zur Zeit vermehren sich auch die Wasserinsekten noch ziemlich stark - wie ist das im Winter mit Wasserasseln und Bachflohkrebsen??
Soviel ich weiß, sind Forellen ja auch im Kalten "aktiv" -  aber eben die Frage: bis zu welcher Temperatur?? 
halten Regenbogenforellen überhaupt eine Winterruhe??
Oh mein! so viele Fragen!!
Jetzt hab ich plötzlich auch noch Zweifel, ob der Sauerstoff reichen wird, weil ich nicht weiß, ob "unsere" Wasserpflanzen wintergrün sind...  
Oder reicht der Zufluss?
Die paar Tannenwedel, die ich gesetzt habe und die __ Wasserfeder bleiben grün, das weiß ich inzwischen! Aber die anderen Pflanzen - schauen von der Ferne aus wie __ Bachbunge - ??  wachsen aber mitten im Teich, da müßte ich reinsteigen um eine herauszuholen und dabei versinke ich im Lehm und wirble Mulm auf - das tu ich nur im Notfall (in den Teich steigen, mein ich)
au weija!
jetzt hoffe ich auf gaaaanz viele Tipps für die Überwinterung unserer Raubtiere!  
im Notfall werde ich mich eh mit dem Züchter beratschlagen...
Und ah! 
Mit Luftpolsterfolie ist doch sicher nicht diese ganz normalen Luftpolsterfolie gemeint, die ich als Schutz in ein Postpaket gebe??

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hi flohkrebs,



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> soll/darf/muss man Forellen im Winter füttern??
> halten Regenbogenforellen überhaupt eine Winterruhe??
> Luftpolsterfolie gemeint, die ich als Schutz in ein Postpaket gebe??


 
soll/darf/muss... alles wurscht. Kannste halten wien Dachdecker. Forellen halten keine richtige Winterruhe, lieben viel Sauerstoff, bewegtes Wasser und eher kühle Temperaturen, ziehn sich im Winter meist an die tiefste Stelle zurück und sind etwas ruhiger.
Futter nehmen sie trotzdem gerne, geht aber auch ohne. Wenn Du sie schnell wachsen sehen willst, dann gib ihnen eben was. Schau einfach in die Natur, da ist das Futterangebot im Winter auch wesentlich geringer.
Den Zusammenhang zu Luftpolsterfolie bekomme ich jetzt nicht hin. Falls die zum Abdecken eines Teiches sein soll, wäre es etwa die gleiche beim Postpaket... Noppenfolie.

Im übrigen, Forellen werden auch gerne im Winter, auch beim Eisangeln, geangelt... ginge ja wohl kaum wenn sie Winterruhe hielten.

Wenn der Bach im Winter durchläuft sehe ich keinen Grund zur Sorge (kenne allerdings die Durchflußmenge nicht).

Ach noch was, wenn Du Forellenrezepte brauchst, bin ich gerne der Ansprechpartner...


----------



## flohkrebs (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du sie schnell wachsen sehen willst, dann gib ihnen eben was. Schau einfach in die Natur, da ist das Futterangebot im Winter auch wesentlich geringer.


hallo!
danke für die schnelle Antwort!!
Also werde ich mir mal keine Sorgen mehr machen...
Schneller wachsen sollen sie eh nicht - sind ja jetzt schon "viel zu groß" 
Ich will halt auf keinen Fall jetzt im Herbst das ganze Wasser ablassen und alle Fische fangen, 
damit sie in der Tiefkühltruhe überwintern müssen  
Dass man sie auch im Winter rausfischen kann, *das* klingt gut!
Dass ich nicht ablassen will, das ist, weil mir ein "Krebsexperte" gesagt hat, dass ich damit dann die ganzen Sömmerlinge "fortspüle".
Ja, diese "Noppenfolie" wollte ich zusätzlich als Belüftung in der "Schilfzone" - weil dort friert es zu - oder reichen da die Halme? besser ganz oder besser gestutzt?? (damit sie einen Gasaustausch ermöglichen..)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hi,

Gestutzte Halme reichen völlig aus... kannst sie aber auch einfach so lassen und erst im Frühjahr abschneiden.

Mit Folie wäre eh zu umständlich. Wie willste die denn um die Halme rumwickeln ? Man könnte ggf. Styroporplatten ins Wasser legen, aber wofür, gibts in der Natur auch nicht. Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, Deine Forellen sind widerstandsfähiger wie man glaubt.


----------



## toschbaer (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hallo,
ich hatte je eine Bach-und Regenbogenforelle von Dezember bis Mai im Teich. Sind total unterschiedlich im Verhalten: die Bachi zurückhaltend, sehr ängstlich und versteckte sich oft (habe sie die ersten 2 Monate nicht gesehen) und fraß fast nur Lebendfutter (Regenwürmer, Krebse und Wasserasseln),ab und zu nahm sie auch Störfutter.
Die Relli war absolut terrotorial, agressiv, immer auf der Suche = verfressen, von kleinen Elritzen (bis 5cm:hai ) bis Nudeln, Koifutter jeglicher Art, Haferflocken mit Honig, sie fraß alles was man ihr gab ( natürlich auch im Winter)!! 
Regenwürmer sogar aus der Hand, bei Störfutter hat sie so viel gefressen (Fressneid), dass ich dachte sie platzt:beeten1,  
Sie versuchte alles alleine zu fressen ( vertrieb :evil sogar die __ Störe, __ Silberkarpfen, __ Rotfeder, aber nicht die Koi   )
Sind eigentlich beide sehr schöne Fische, jedoch für kleine Teiche ungeeignet und wie Jo schon sagte: Du musst nicht zufüttern, aber wenn, eignet sich für Forellen Stör- oder Mastfutter. 

PS. Als ich sie dann gefangen und schön angerichtet hatte:sorry Bachi und Relli 
-glaub mir - 
ich konnte nicht einen Bissen runterbekommen ;
hatte sie schon  !!

LG
Friedhelm der :friede liche


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hi Friedelicher,  

hast Du schön geschrieben. Ich kann Dich da gut verstehen und mir würde es wahrscheinlich genau so gehen.
Hattest Du die Jungs im "normalen" Teich ohne Wasserzu- und -ablauf oder wie ?? Interessiert mich nur, weil ich auch mal früher die im Gartenteich halten wollte und dann Bedenken hatte ob das überhaupt auf Dauer geht. Ich liebe Forellen eigentlich und habe die zum Fressen gern (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und weiß natürlich auch nicht so richtig ob ich eigene Forellen in die Pfanne hauen könnte. Bei geangelten oder gekauften habe ich da keine Probleme.
Naja, lass mal hören, vielleicht interessierts noch andere ... Forellen im Gartenteich !!


----------



## flohkrebs (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

hallo!

  jaaaa eigentlich hab ich ja keinen Gartenteich...
ist eher ein landwirtschaftlich genutztes Gewässer 
aber ich mache es mit sehr viel "Liebe" 
für mich ist es nicht so sehr ein Problem, Forellen aus dem Teich zu essen - für mich sind alle unsere Forellen irgendwie *ein* Tier  
Irgendwie finde ich es "falsch", wenn ein Nicht-Vegetarier gegen Schlachten schimpft - ??
Ich meine, früher, so ein "echter Bauer", der hat seine Tiere auch geliebt und sie *trotzdem* geschlachtet....
Jetzt für mich persönlich, was echt traurig wäre: wenn sie mir eben alle eingingen über Winter, deshalb will ich ja auch alles "richtig" machen 
Nebenbei haben wir ja heimlich die Hoffnung, dass sie sich doch von selber vermehren - na ja....  hoffen darf man, oder? 
und der Zufluss ist wirklich ein Geschenk!! 
ohne den ging gar nichts...
allerdings ist der Zufluss ein Waldbächlein - da kommt jede Menge Nährstoffe mit (auch weil in dem Bach Schwarzerlen wachsen) und sehr viele Bachflohkrebse, die sich teilweise auch in unserem Teich weitervermehren...
Viel zufüttern müssen wir nicht, aber wenn wir´s tun - stimmt schon, die Regenbogner sind gierig  
Und ihr Fleisch ist sehr rötlich...  ich nehme mal an, wegen der Bachflohkrebse.
Futter bekommen sie aus dem Lagerhaus, spezielles Forellenfutter (ohne Pigmente!) - muss man halt drauf achten, dass es nicht mit genmanipuliertem Soja erzeugt wurde - wenn man so etwas nicht am Teller haben will 

Viel Platz und vor allem wirlich kühl brauchen´s die Forellen aber schon!!

kurze Frage: ist es jetzt wegen der Gase *besser* wenn ich die Schilfhalme stutze???
ich mein, weil sie dann ja "löchrig" sind - oder ist das egal und ich kann sie ganz lassen??

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hi flohkrebs,

eigentlich ist es egal. Aber ich würde die Halme stutzen, alleine schon wegen der Optik. Sieht doch besser aus und es verrottet dann nix bzw. nicht so viel im Winter.

Kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen ?? Würde gerne mal sehen, wie es aussieht. Hast Du auch einen Vornamen, so mit flohkrebs iss nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## flohkrebs (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

hallo!

ok, dann lass ich die Halme mal stehen, weil das schaut besser aus, finde ich 
Nenn mich Yanna, und..... 
Foto haben tu ich schon - auf so einer doofen Kodak-Kamera und ich trau mich wegen der Viren kein Programm herunterzuladen, um die zu "verkleinern"  
vielleicht bin ich da übervorsichtig? ich kenn halt noch kein gutes Gratis-Programm, wo im Kleingedruckten nichts schlimmes steht....
Der Teich sieht aber "ganz normal" aus - die Fische kriegt man kaum zu Gesicht, manchmal springen sie nach Insekten, aber soooo schnell bin ich auch nicht mit der Kamera bereit 

liebe Grüße!


----------



## toschbaer (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hallo Yanna,
ich als alter Angler esse liebend gerne Forellen und speziell Bachforelle!
Habe sie früher als ich jung und schnell (heute bin ich nur noch schnell),
mit der Hand gefangen und sogleich gebraten  hmmm leeekkaaa 
Aber mit diesen beiden, hmm hätte ich wirklich ....... müssen 
Wenn ich kein Schweine- und Rinderfleisch (ok 1X in der Woche Fisch)  zum Abendessen auf den Tisch bekommewerde ich richtig , obwohl wir diese Tiere bei uns auf dem Hof haben!!!  und zu diesen habe ich auch  eine gute Beziehung - dieses esse ich aber wirklich gerne ohne die oben beschriebenen Skrupel!!!

                    Zu Dir JO,
 ich habe immer 2-4.000 l Wasser am Tag aus dem Brunnen gepumpt der neben dem Teich liegt; die Wasserwerte sind  und der O² = 8,1mg/l. Mir war auch klar, dass die Forellen aus dem Teich müssen, wenn die Temperatur über 20° C ist. Ich mochte sie nicht unnötig quälen, zum anderen hatte ich sie eigentlich zum Grillen gekauft

LG
Friedhelm der :friede liche


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hi Yanna u. Fiedhelm...

ich bin jetzt breit, die Nacht ist lang der Durst ist groß, die Haxn warn spitzew, ich schriewb jetzt lieber nix mehr, besser mogen, 
aber danke für eute antworten, morgen mehr...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Moin Yanna und Friedhelm und Rest der Welt..

habe mich wieder erholt und bin ansprechbar. Hatten gestern 3-monatigen Probelauf unseres neuen Filter-Prototypen gefeiert. 

Tja mit Forellen, ich würde immer noch gerne, aber ok wie Friedhelm gestern sagte, mit der Temperatur im Gartenteich hatte ich auch gar nicht so richtig realisiert. Über 20 Grad leiden die Forellen.. stimmt... und da ham wir im Sommer ja erheblich mehr. Also muss ich diss wohl für immer abhaken oder einen gekühlten Teich bauen   oder einen Bach umleiten, damit er bei uns durchläuft ... oder... Wie soll ich diss Dodi beibringen ?? 

Andererseits... in 2 Wochen lassen wir uns einen 24 Meter tiefen Brunnen bohren, welches ja doch wieder interessante Perspektiven eröffnen könnte ... aber ich glaube ich vergesse es besser.

Jedenfalls beneide ich Euch über Eure Möglichkeiten...


----------



## roli (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Forellen überwintern?*

Hallo,ich habe schon seit ein paar Jahren Regenbogenforellen im Teich (ca. 4500 L).Teich liegt im Schatten,wird deshalb nicht sehr warm,Wasserbewegung durch Bachlauf und manchmal Skimmer.Im Winter habe ich einen Aquariendurchlüfter laufen (Membranpumpe).Wenn die Forellen zugross werden fange ich sie raus und setze wieder kleine ein.
Roland


----------

